# hurricane Wilma



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

Are you guys in Florida evacuating?Hurricane Wilma is a catigory 4 right now and it is going to southern Florida just wanted to let you Floridans know.


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 21, 2005)

They're waiting till Saturday or Sunday to evacuate south Florida. This isn't like TX. Here in FL we are very used to hurricanes. Most people just board up the windows and get out the video camera.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

lol i would cry and hide under my bed :lol: with my mantises of corse :lol:


----------



## DMJ (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd get naked and run through a field.....lol jk I'd be pretty scared as well


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2005)

> I'd get naked and run through a field.....lol jk I'd be pretty scared as well


Typical Cali Hippie!


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2005)

THis forum is for mantis related topics. Therefore it's being moved.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah Chris you are right! it is totally different in TX, believed 80% of the people evacuated before Rita arrives, whereas 80% of the people in Key West actually stayed during the hurricane. Maybe that's the reason why there were more casualty from Rita than Wilma. Most people were killed on the road escaping Rita!!


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH i dont even know what exactly a hurricane is as we dont have em in england

wasn't sure if it was like a big twister? or just like a windy day but extreme wind. If its just wind or like a full on storm dark cloudy windy rainy


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

We have em Jwonni, just no where near as often (at the moment), luckily. There's two that I remember well, the last one being near my birthday back in the 80's, my shed was found resting upside down ontop of a crushed greenhouse frame several gardens away, it was like they were gonna blame us for not bolting it down properly, hehe. As the people who experience them regularly know, there's not alot you can do once a hurricane decides to rip something up. We didnt want the old shed anyway


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought there were tornados or hurricanes or something down south within the last year?

Birmingham perhaps?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 27, 2005)

2 tornadoes in kings heath, birminham.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

tornado on way to dover last year, also on m25


----------

